# Just Bought My First Amphibian



## dmrvos (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm just starting to get into this and bought my first Amphibian (new reproduction) from a guy on eBay. For $32 it's hard to be disappointed, but...

From the pictures I had seen of these watches, I expected the case of the watch to be bigger. I'm a big guy (6'4", 230 lbs) and it looks a little bit lost on my wrist. Also, it's really really shiny (in the way that says: this watch cost $32).

I'm just wondering if the original Vostok's were more massive -- or are the sizes identical?

If yes, can someone suggest a Russian watch that is similar is styling but is more massive?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome dan









Is it any of these ones? Roys Vostoks

They are all 39-41mm which some would consider to be big watches, not me, the bigger the better


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello Dan

AFAIK that is pretty much the size of the older ones too.

The variations are legion so there is bound to be something to suit but the thing is you cannot head down to the mall and look at them.

But i know that Poljot make bigger models.

Give yourself some time to adjust and maybe you will warm to it.

....and a pic of mine


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

The Ministry cases are about 42mm wide with a 22mm lug width. Here's mine










Roy has a blue dial model for sale at the moment.


----------



## dtoddmiller (Sep 29, 2005)

dmrvos said:


> From the pictures I had seen of these watches, I expected the case of the watch to be bigger.Â I'm a big guy (6'4", 230 lbs) and it looks a little bit lost on my wrist.Â Also, it's really really shiny (in the way that says: this watch cost $32).
> 
> If yes, can someone suggest a Russian watch that is similar is styling but is more massive?
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

I'm a big guy, too, and understand all about "ordinary" watches being too small! I suggest one of the Poljot Aviator watches...you can probably find a "new old stock" model that won't burn such a hole in your wallet as the new "Aviator"-branded watches.

The Aviator I wear is about 45 mm.

If you're interested, e-mail me and I can give you a full description.

Best,

--TODD


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Dan & welcome to the forum, here`s a photo of a Poljot Aviator, 44mm excluding crown & 11mm deep, it is manual wind and a cracking good watch









There are other dial designs, sorry I don`t know where you could get one









*Poljot Aviator 44mm 3105 movement*


















BTW Zeno & Glycine do some much larger watches up to 55mm








but they are more expensive then Poljot


----------



## dmrvos (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I did not know about the Ministry style case. This might be what I'm looking for.

Below are some pictures. The o.d. of the bezel measures 39mm. I agree that 39mm is not small as watches go. I think my impression of its size has more to do with the proportions of the case. I have been wearing a Rolex GMT-_style_ watch -- and the overall case is less circular. The o.d. of the GMT-_style_ watch's bezel is only a hair larger at 40mm, but I think the extra metal around the lugs makes it appear more substantial.



















-- Dan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Relative of yours Mr Libhairian?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Relative of yours Mr Libhairian?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw. Dan's hair is natural - not made of nylon














.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Dan. The watch looks fine to me but I do wear a 28mm watch sometimes and my wrist is 7.25 inches.

Maybe a leather two piece military or bund strap would beef it up a bit







?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the arm/wrist/hand/watch interface to be proportionate







and that pic doesn't look right Dan. You were right first time the watch is too small for you.

But welcome Dan and nice pics.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Relative of yours Mr Libhairian?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OOOK !!*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> arm/wrist/hand/watch interface to be proportionate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't think it looks that bad - stick it on a fat mil strap and see.

I love my 'phib, partly because I know how cheap it is but it's a 'proper' watch!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > arm/wrist/hand/watch interface to be proportionate
> ...


Mark betrays his love of Greek classicism







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## dmrvos (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. I really like the watch and am warming up to it somewhat, but I am now definitely looking for a large Russian watch of some sort to really satisfy my craving.

As for the size and my wrist size -- I measured my wrist (first time for everything!). My wrist is almost 8" (7 15/16"). So, without a doubt, this watch looks a little lost on my wrist. The picture I showed doesn't really convey how it all looks in the flesh and in 3D.

I love the comment about Greek Classicism. Wish I had thought of it.

-- Dan


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dmrvos said:


> I love the comment about Greek Classicism. Wish I had thought of it.
> 
> -- Dan
> 
> ...


I just hope Mark loves it







.


----------

